# ATFG Guppies



## botb2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place but 

Has anyone ordered directly from ATFG Guppies before? I did a test order of one pair, paid for the guppes and was told he would set up for the shipping to Hung. I contacted Hung on my own anyways just to make sure and during the process of getting the guppies to the transhipper, both Hung and ATFG stopped replying me as to wither or not the fish would ship.

I contacted both transhippers April and Hung, April vouched for him while Hung never bothered replying any of my actual questions. 

I guess my question is more did I just get scammed or does anyone have positive experiences with these Thailand breeders and transhippers? 

I've purchased from aquabid 3 years ago and the whole process was smooth and no problems so I'm just trying to see if things have changed.


----------



## Heyther133 (Jun 13, 2021)

@botb2 can you give me an update on your post? Did you ever get your fish? Was this a scam?


----------

